# What are the (6) wiring rules for the ABA CE2 swap?



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Ultimately there are more than 6 rules to do the swap. But this post should help you in your endeavors
This should help ABA swappers
PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT ME.
A:ECU power- Needs constant, Grab a red connector off an a3 car, for pin 30a/30b. Clips right in.
B:02 Heater Relay, Clip on fuseblock.
Clug in a 15 amp fuse,
D4) White plugs can only go in one way.easy
Ein W1-clicks right in.
F:OBD port...Can be spliced? Elabarate man
G:A/C connector
H:????
I:Constant Power. 30/30b?
J3) yellow plugs can only go in one way.
K:Ground Z2
L:MK3 Instrument Harness plug.
M:A/C airbags
N:A/C
O:A/C or Airbags
Power..Y PIN!
Hopes this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://www.bentleypublishers.c...7.htm
_Modified by PeruEuro at 2:31 PM 3-27-2007_

_Modified by PeruEuro at 2:53 PM 3-27-2007_

_Modified by PeruEuro at 10:29 AM 6-8-2007_


_Modified by PeruEuro at 11:54 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Bump


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: What are the (6) wiring rules for the ABA CE2 swap? (PeruEuro)*

this will not be 100% accurate as some harnesses are a little different, is this your pic becuase it looks to me to be a VR harness.
A: pin 54 on ECU needs constant power. can be placed in 30/30b connector
B: 02 heater relay, clip into top of fuse panel
C: Went to the alarm module. Power output to starter, jump with 15A fuse.
D: F G1 G2 S Engine harness. starter reverse switch VSS oil pressure switches coolant guage tach power for ecu wipers etc
E: Goes to W1 to send speed signal to ECU. can use the mk3 jumper thing or splice to the mk2 style connector. any car with crusie control will have the W connector
F: OBD port. goes to a junction and from junction to OBD port. OBD2 is only 1 grey wire. Can be spliced. Port also needs power and ground
G: AC ****
H: makes me think VR6 harness, purple wire is usually for MFA. MPG etc.
I: Gets constant power, 30/30b thing or D harness. Power to fan control module.
J: A1, A2, C Headlights and such, horns, power to rad fan switch, coolant bottle and brake reservior, and washer pump
K: Ground Z2
L: plugs into mk3 instrument harness. needs to be from obd1 if engine is obd1 (2 pin), obd2 is 3 pin this gets the turns working on the cluster
M: AC or airbags, who cares not important
N: AC
O: AC or airbags who cares not important
P: power Y
OBD2 might have a wire that goes to Z1 that is power to injectors etc.
Dont forget E2 to D8. it is from accessory harness to brake switch harness.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

This harness is from a 94 Jetta Trek.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

BUMP
how do I connect the VSS to pin W1- and can I just put a quick splice on e2 to d8?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

bump...
quick splice on e2 to d8?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

did you not read what i wrote? you need to get the W1 connector. From crusise control cars. 
for e2 to d8 your car may have a black single pin connector coming out of them, usually if taken from mk3. they can go to a junction, or you can cut up an old harness to get the pins, i usually cut the mk2 cluster harness, or you can get a wire repair kit at the dealer for like $2


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks!!
Dont blow a head gasket...


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

BUMP


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Did you finish it yet??


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah...it was finished a couple days ago...
working out the bugs is the fun stuff though.
The UPS man just delivered my IG switch.(GAP.com)
Seems like it will be cherry, once it stops raining.


----------



## cbacon411 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

hey man, ive got a few questions for you since i started my aba a2 project. now is all the wires you labeled in your first photo, are they all correct or did you find after you hooked it all up that there was any wrong or is this exactly it? you also said that this harness came from a 94 trek so its obd1 correct? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

If you have some specific questions you can call me...207-562-7364.
Yes 94 trek...
I have it wired properly now.


----------



## cbacon411 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_If you have some specific questions you can call me...207-562-7364.
Yes 94 trek...
I have it wired properly now.

thanks a lot man, youll probably be haring from me in the next couple days







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyways are there different wires/plugs as shown in your picture if it is an obd2 wiring harness? thanks


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (cbacon411)*

BUMP for ABA swappists


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: What are the (6) wiring rules for the ABA CE2 swap? (PeruEuro)*

great post


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: What are the (6) wiring rules for the ABA CE2 swap? (PeruEuro)*

H is the VSS wire, 
F will plug in if you have the OBD port back to a connector, you really just need the grey, the yellow is for an auto tranny ECM on OBD 1. If you cut out an OBD port, add an end like A has for power, any ground end will work on the brown and splice the grey wire in.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: What are the (6) wiring rules for the ABA CE2 swap? (PeruEuro)*

D goes to positions F, G1, G2 and S in the Fuseblock. 
J goes to positions A1, A2 and C in the fuseblock
I think G goes to N
and O is from the temp sensor on the head.



_Modified by all-starr-me at 6:22 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey this link was sent to me alwhile ago and it has helped alot. Take a look and see if this helps you.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...7.htm


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (kda33)*

should all cars, obd1 and obd2 have a red connector like A? the only lose one I noticed in my harness came from the O2 relay.... OBD2 CE2 Swap.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

i believe they all have that...red/yellow- needs constant power.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

My harness from a 94' ABA didnt have that wire either.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_should all cars, obd1 and obd2 have a red connector like A? the only lose one I noticed in my harness came from the O2 relay.... OBD2 CE2 Swap.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats a pretty standard ECU wire...
Perhaps its only solid or something. 
Ultimatly...if you have that wire..it needs constant 12v....-+


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

generally it is only on obd1.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

IS there any wiring that is or isn't listed here that would cause a problem with my OBD2 throttle body?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah I think.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i dont have the black with yellow tracer, and do the thick red for the starter/alarm interuption have to be jumped with a 15a fuse or can they just be connected?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

it could just be connected but it takes literally a second to put a fuse in there. the black yellow is for the fan harness. it may not have it.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

okay. mine didnt have the factory connector on the red wires, so i had just connected em thats all.


----------



## projectcarat (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (darksix)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

bump


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow, this could be revised. bump


----------



## slmvwtattoos (Nov 3, 2010)

please need pictures


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

bump


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

My trick you will need a good bit of the wiring from the donor to make this happen. You power up the CE2 fuse block to run just the motor, it takes five wires to accomplish. You tap into the black power wire off the ignition, the starter wire off the ignition, and the wires for the fuel pump. The downside to this trick is you will have an additional fuse block to fit up under the dash.
List of wires with pin connections you need to hook up/join together:

Constant power wires:
brown/ground: plug Z2 (which goes straight to the negative side of the battery)
red/power: plug Y4 (which goes straight to positive side of the battery)

Ignition:
plug H1
pin #4 black wire. This wire goes to the black wire off the ignition switch
pin #1 red w/black wire. This wire goes to the red w/black wire off the ignition switch

Fuel:
plug M
pin#2 red w/yellow goes to power wire from fuel pump (usually black w/green). 

Starter:
plug F pin #1 is the wire that goes directly to your starter. Now there is an alarm control module that this wire generally runs into before going out to your starter. You can simply bypass said module by joining the two wires together at the plug (see below picture). But if you trace this wire it should run directly out to your starter


----------

